# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  یه سوال مهم

## ammir

دوستان سلام 
گویا اخرین تراز قبولی عادی پزشکی پردیس کیش 9210 بوده من ترازم 9257 هست 
اما خریت کردم تو انتخاب رشتم کیش نزدم 
الان هیچ امکانی نیست پیگیری کنم ؟ 
یا باید وایسم برا تکمیل ظرفیت 
می ترسم از شانس قشنگم تکمیل ظرفیت نزنه

----------


## Mostafa7

الان چی قبول شدی ؟

----------


## ammir

> الان چی قبول شدی ؟


هیچی  :Yahoo (2):

----------

